
Leaving SSH bastion hosts behind - rcanzanese
https://www.netskope.com/blog/leaving-bastion-hosts-behind-part-1-gcp
======
rcanzanese
We wrote this after our move away from using SSH bastion or jump hosts. We
found getting away from bastion hosts was quite easy in GCP, so started
writing this series. We are going to follow it up with posts about how to do
the same in AWS and Azure, although we didn't find it to be as easy as it was
in GCP in either of those platforms.

